# Desperately seekign Renee



## KaintheSeeker (May 20, 2006)

I know a freind of mine in the Georgia area (around Atlanta) by the name of Renee Newsome, she's a sometime gamer, artist type who goes by the handle of Trouble (also plays in some form of Larp down that way) 

I'm looking for her as I've lost her email and AIM name.. anyone that can help out please let me know ..or let her know I'm lookign for her online.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 15, 2007)

bump..


----------



## diaglo (Feb 15, 2007)

i'll keep my eyes and ears out.

i game with some larpers. they might recognize the name. i'll ask them sunday.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 15, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I know a freind of mine in the Georgia area (around Atlanta) by the name of Renee Newsome, she's a sometime gamer, artist type who goes by the handle of Trouble (also plays in some form of Larp down that way)
> 
> I'm looking for her as I've lost her email and AIM name.. anyone that can help out please let me know ..or let her know I'm lookign for her online.




Baxley isn't really anywhere near Atlanta, but...

Could this be her?

There's tons of R Newsomes in the Georgia White Pages, but not many Renee Newsomes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 15, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Baxley isn't really anywhere near Atlanta, but...
> 
> Could this be her?
> 
> There's tons of R Newsomes in the Georgia White Pages, but not many Renee Newsomes.





Doubtful, Newsome is her maiden name. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Vanuslux (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe I know this person.  I will send her a link to this thread.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 20, 2007)

gah. i plum forgot to ask.


----------



## Samhaine (Feb 20, 2007)

I knew her briefly at the SOLAR LARP several years ago.  You may have more luck getting contact info on the SOLAR messageboards.

http://solarinc.org/


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2007)

Opps 

Lost my dayplanner (darn blackberry back up failed) and I was hoping anyone could pass my email to Renee again. Been rebuilding the list of freinds, buying a PAPER address book.


----------

